
Apple’s Judicial System - Doubleguitars
http://inessential.com/2016/10/06/apples_judicial_system
======
appden
Well said. I've used and depended on Dash almost every day for years, and I've
followed its development closely. I know the developer has absolutely no
reason to manipulate reviews, and that this allegation is false and
unsupportable. I also know from firsthand experience how impenetrable the App
Store review system can be, and unfortunately was forced to leverage a
connection to get my Mac app unstuck and onto the Store. I sincerely hope
Apple does right by this developer and the many others I'm sure who are being
wronged. This has got to change.

